# Drying wheels



## eyesman_01

My wife is always on me about the junk I keep around. I admit, I am somewhat of a pack rat. I just can't see throwing something away that may have a perfectly good use somewhere down the road, and then pay for it when you do need it.

In my tattooing days, one location of my shop was in what use to be the local hospital. The new owner was in the process of renovating it to make into an office building. I was lucky enough to be there at the right time and he asked if I wanted some of the old items he was going to scrap out. To my suprise, the "items" he was referring to were the old operating lamp and the autoclave (sterilizing) system. All I had to do is remove them from the building. Me being me, I couldn't turn him down. 

The lamp is still in storage and part of the autoclave I turned into an awesome smoker. However, some of the controls from the autoclave eventually had a use of their own. I finally broke down yesterday and made my drying rack. All built with the "junk" I've collected over years. 

















Since my focus will be primarily on walleye baits I saw no reason to build anything too big. It will hold 4 baits with an overall length of 8 inches. This also makes it very portable to move where I need it, or take off the bench to make more room. Eventually I'll be hooking up the timer so forgetting to shut it off won't be a problem. Nothing fancy, just goes to show what a little imagination can accomplish.


----------



## vc1111

Building your own drying wheel is the final sign. It is the point of no return. You're officially hooked on lure building. 

Seriously though, that's a good looking wheel. How many rpms is it, eyesman?


----------



## eyesman_01

vc1111 said:


> Building your own drying wheel is the final sign. It is the point of no return. You're officially hooked on lure building.
> 
> Seriously though, that's a good looking wheel. How many rpms is it, eyesman?


Didn't pay any attention to the rpm. Just knew it was slow. Just timed it and the wheels run @ 1 2/3 rpm. 

Hooked? You betcha! Especially since my first one caught a walleye the first time in the water! I've built up quite a collection of store bought baits over the summer for trolling. Hopefully I'll have time this winter to make some. I'm still gathering the tools I can't make (i.e. scroll saw and 1" belt sander), though I probably could make them if I set my mind to it. I just made a small vice out of some of that oak for holding the baits while painting. Yeh, I think I'm hooked! 

Found a video link on TU for a paint booth I want to work on next:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3903621338367109945&hl=en

I'd built mine from looking at an airbrush booth for models. But after watching this, I decided it was nowhere big or powerful enough.


----------



## rjbass

You are definitely hooked now....nice drying wheel!
You won't be disappointed if you build a paint booth like the one in the Fish Carving video. I modeled mine after that one and it works great. No vapors or fumes at all. Have fun.

Rod


----------



## vc1111

eyesman, you might consider testing that wheel with one bait before putting too many on. At that rpm it may not be fast enough to prevent the epoxy from sagging. I don't remember the exact numbers but I think the wheel needs to rotate at about 3 to 6 rpms.


----------



## TIGGER

Oh man he is hooked for sure now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL That is a serious step in the addiction process! LOL I can't wait till you try it.


----------



## eyesman_01

vc1111 said:


> eyesman, you might consider testing that wheel with one bait before putting too many on. At that rpm it may not be fast enough to prevent the epoxy from sagging. I don't remember the exact numbers but I think the wheel needs to rotate at about 3 to 6 rpms.


HMMMM... I may just have to rough one out and try it without ruining a good bait for the test. I'd rather waste a little epoxy than that. Thanks for the heads up. Of course, it's not optimal temp in the cave for epoxy anyway. I had to use a hair dryer last time to get good flow. I'll give it a try in the next few days and let you know. Which brings up another question... how in the heck am I going to change speed if needed? I'm sure I'll figure something out.


----------



## eyesman_01

"Roughed out" a body this morning and put it on the wheel. Timed again at @ 2rpm. Used blow dryer to wet out and seemed to do ok on initial coat. Will spray paint and try a "top coat" tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## vc1111

Sounds like you'll be fine.

Just do another test if you decide to try envirotex instead of Devcon 2ton epoxy, because the envirotex is a thinner compound and tends to run or sag a bit easier. 

If you try envirotex, it will probably still work on your wheel, if you allow it about 7 to 10 minutes of time before applying it to the lure. That way it gets a bit thicker and has less of a tendency to sag.


----------



## eyesman_01

Yep, "top coat" of Devcon cured fine too. No runs or sags. Ultimate test will be on my next finished bait, but I have faith. Thanks again.


----------



## eyesman_01

Hey guys. Started a new bait this morning out of that oak. A deep diver with the line tie in the lip. Got it shaped, holes drilled, and the lip cut out. I'll post some pics once I have it further along.

Got a question for ya though...

I noticed Vince usually doesn't add the lip til after paint. How do you mount it to the drying wheels for your initial coat of epoxy without a line tie up front? I'm seriously thinking of installing the lip and line tie now and tape off the lip as Tigger suggested in one of his posts. Any thoughts here?

OK, another question. Being new to lure building, I'm not sure of the code of ethics. Is there anything against making your own variation of a bait you see in this forum? It's not like I'm mass producing to sell. I just want to see if I can do it for my own satisfaction.


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, I usually take an screw eye and slip it into the lip slot and then screw it in temporarily. I also put one in the tail of the bait too of course, so I can attach the bait to the wheel.

On some baits, I know I'm going to put the line tie into the nose of the bait (instead of using a wired diving lip) so on those baits, I just go ahead and install the eye screw for the line tie into the nose of the bait. 

I hope that makes sense. If not, just say so and I'll try to clarify it.

As to copying baits. I have zero problem with anyone copying mine. If you want, shoot me an email and I'll send you any of the templates for any of my baits and you can go to it. I usually try to ask the maker first though, if I'm in doubt.

Anyway, I've got no problem with it, but I can't speak for all builders of course.

Post up some pictures, buddy. Let's see where you're at with your baits.


----------



## eyesman_01

That makes sense. However, for this one, I went ahead and installed the lip. The hook hangers I'd already planned on putting in to be well seated through all the layers of epoxy. I'll be putting the initial coat of epoxy on in the morning and then taking it across the road to the lake and see how it swims tomorrow afternoon.

Would definitely appreciate your templates. I'll be sizing them down to walleye sized baits. E-mail coming shortly.

Ok, so you all know about my affliction with walleye... I couldn't help myself. I fell in love with Rowhunter's walleye lure and just had to try my hand at making my own version. Truly an inspiration. Hope you don't mind Rowhunter, it is only for my own personal pleasure.

Here goes... These are the steps I've taken so far. Oh yeh, I made the vice too.

















































Paint scheme is going to be a natural walleye if I'm able to swing it. Wish me luck.


----------



## vc1111

That is excellent work. 

The lip angle looks great, the placement of the line tie along the center axis of the lip looks perfect, the lip size versus the body length looks good too. 

It might need a shot of weight in the belly to "center" it in the water. You may have done that already, or...you may not need the weight. Of course, testing will tell, but that looks very very good.

I've never built one with a back fin so I can't say how that might affect the action or the ability of the bait to run properly.

I appreciate how showed the "head-on" view of the bait, which reveals the center axis profile. One of the things I enjoy doing after building a bait that runs properly, is pushing the envelope of the body configuration to see what happens. In other words, build a bait that runs, then build one with a similar body shape but wider or longer, or maybe taller from back to belly, etc. You can also modify the lip angle, size and shape and not only modify the action of the bait, but you'll also begin to get a sort of "feel" for what a given lip shape/size will do for a given body shape before you actually build it. And of course, the different types of wood, can modify the action by imparting more or less bouyancy, wiggle, and wobble.

The vise you built is sharp too.

Man you're just moving right along, Eyes!


----------



## eyesman_01

Thanks for the encouragement. Heading to town in the morning to get the Krylon Fusion White to prime, along with more brushes, Devcon, etc. Even if it doesn't swim well, I think it will be awesome just hanging around. I wondered about the back fin myself. We'll see. Didn't get the epoxy on til this afternoon so haven't checked it out yet.

One thing I definitely learned today... do *NOT* warm the epoxy up before application. The 30 minute cure time is reduced to about 5! Had to sand it down and apply a proper coat. Will test it out in the morning if it isn't raining. Haven't added any lead to it yet, wanted to check it out first.

I'll keep posting here as the project progresses.


----------



## rjbass

Eyesman,

You have got an awesome start to that bait. You have been paying attention. Did you make the fin out of lexan? 

Rod


----------



## hazmail

Looks like a ride at the local fair, but it works. Pete


----------



## hazmail

You really need to add a couple of small bearings to take the sid load off the motor shaft. Thes came out of an old reel. Pete


----------



## hazmail

I hope I am not hijacking anything here, but heres one I made. Nothing new, in that it is a microwave motor ($3-$4 on e-bay) @ about 4 rpm. They come in various speeds.
Easy to make, plenty of torque and will go all night (Sounds like me in my youth ! !) and very portable like 'eyesman1' little work of art. Pete

We have to think outside the box here.


----------



## eyesman_01

The back fin was made out of Lexan, then I took a small cutting wheel on my dremel and scored the details. Be very careful, the wheel melts the Lexan and is easy to get too deep. Cleaning the "flash" off when I was done took longer than the rest. It took a little help from the belt sander and an xacto knife. A groove in the back of the bait gives it added support instead of just being glued on top.

Hazmail, that is what this forum is all about. Everyone shares tips and ideas. I don't think "hijacking" is in this tacklemaking forum's vocabulary. Your input is always welcome.

I saw your dryer on the TU site and it is an interesting concept. Do you have any problems with uneven flow of your coatings? No, actually studying it a bit more, I don't think you would. Good idea for smaller baits.


----------



## hazmail

eyesman 01- can't wait to see your lure finished, you certainly won't need a downrigger with that lip.pete


----------



## eyesman_01

What I'm hoping to achieve is getting it to a depth of 20-30 feet with no added inline weight. I had to add some to the bait for balance (it floated on it's side the first time in the water) which I knew I'd have to do. Just sealing up those holes now and I'll try again tomorrow to see how it does before priming and adding paint.


----------



## vc1111

Both of the wheels shown on this thread illustrate a big part of what I appreciate about lure building. The amount of the thought and intricate engineering that goes into the devices and tools is just amazing. 

It is always fun to see what other builders come up with to accomplish a given task.

Tigger built a wheel that I'm hoping to get a first-hand "in-person" look at this winter some time. He says its got a motor that rotates at the right speed, but it powerful enough to twist your arm off, so it should be better than what I'm using (which is a BBQ rotisserie motor).

Any pics of that thing, Tigger?


----------



## eyesman_01

One thing I learned while painting this one is I need to get out my other airbrush with a fine tip to do this fine detail on the next bait. All in all it wasn't too bad. I didn't have any luck to get it to swim properly, had to rearrange some weight, then I didn't get a chance to test it out once I got it evened out. Figure I'll play with it once I get the hooks on and see what it does. That fin may very well have a negative effect on it's ability to swim. We'll see. Either way, it was an experience.


----------



## fugarwi7

Regarding the use of drying wheels...do you guys use them to dry epoxy coatings or do you use them to dry paint finishes, or both?


----------



## goolies

The epoxy most guys use has a tendency to run so the wheel is used to keep the part rotating. Funny, you bring this up because I just made myself a drying wheel this evening.


----------



## eyesman_01

fugarwi7 said:


> Regarding the use of drying wheels...do you guys use them to dry epoxy coatings or do you use them to dry paint finishes, or both?


I use the wooden vise I made to hold the baits while painting and drying. I just use the wheels for the epoxy coats.


----------



## fugarwi7

Here is how I designed my drying wheel. I made mine for eight lures at once...I know when I get really cranking on this stuff, I may do many at one time. Check out the pictures below...I put on a few lures to show how I plan to use it...each is placed at a cross angle so as the wheel turns it creates a spiraling effect. I attach the lure to the wheels with springs so no need to tie the lure to the center rod...they are very stable. The distance between the wheels themselves is adjustable (by moving the center wheel location) so I can do a batch of just about any size lure without having to worry about keeping them taught while rotating.


----------



## walleyevision

Nice! I am making on right now, using a microwave motor and the ends from a empty wire spool I scavenged at work. I like the spring idea, it looks like it may make it easier to get on and off of the wheel. Nice job.


----------



## hazmail

Fugarwi7 - Nice workmanship, I think, making the machines is nearly as much fun as making the lures. pete


----------



## Wolfhook120

Wow! nice work! I can definitely see that my little shop could use some upgrades. I've been so busy at work through this silly season again that I've neglected my workbench. Very nice work. :B


----------



## fugarwi7

hazmail said:


> Fugarwi7 - Nice workmanship, I think, making the machines is nearly as much fun as making the lures. pete


Thanks guys...You're right Hazmail...I have enjoyed making the tools so much that I have neglected advancing my lures in progress...if you noticed, there are few lures in the picture that I started, but haven't got back to them...I guess in due time...I have all winter to build, so I am in no rush to finish them...besides, I'm waiting on components anyway so I get to tinker with the tools for now. Working on sanding and shaping tools next...this is great therapy!!


----------

